# consejería



## lunar

¿cómo se dice consejería en francés? ¿existe un término? o más bien hay que mantenerlo en español, como sería el caso del "Home Office" inglés
Gracias


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
¿Consejería o conserjería?


----------



## lunar

Consejería de la Presidencia de Madrid, de hecho...


----------



## ena 63

consejería
 f
(de una comunidad autónoma) ministère m d'un gouvernement autonome.

"De la Presidencia", no sé si hay equivalente en francés.

Saludos


----------



## lunar

¿Crees que sería comprensible para cualquier francoparlante si se utiliza en término en español?


----------



## ena 63

El nativo-a eres tú, tú lo sabrás mejor que yo, pero creo que no.

Las regiones-comunidades autónomas en España gozan, no todas por igual, de más autonomía y tienen más poder que las regiones francesas.
Las Consejerías son ministerios a escala regional, aunque Francia ha sido un poco más descentralizada, no creo que tengais el equivalente exacto.

Pero si miras en el buscador, en muchísimas páginas, 
"consejería = conseillerie"

Siento no ser de más ayuda, espera otras opiniones.

Saludos


----------



## Marian_trad

Hola, 

Sabéis como se dice; "consejería de empleo"?? 

gracias
Marian


----------



## Tina.Irun

Puede ser : "Conseil pour l´Emploi". 

Existen.  "Conseil d´Orientation pour l´Emploi", "Cabinet de Conseil pour l´Emploi", 
pour lo que opino que "Conseil pour l´Emploi" se puede utilizar para Consejería de Empleo.

¡"L´Agence pour l´Emploi" es la oficina del INEM!


----------



## CitizenClaire

Je dirais plutôt : Agence pour l'emploi


----------



## Paquita

¿ No sería más bien una delegación del Ministerio en las autonomías o provincias o algo por el estilo ? No creo que de trate de una oficina de empleo


----------



## feeskaa

Creo que es un servicio de empleo, y pienso que "un conseil d'emploi" o "une office d'emploi" son mas corectos.
Je pense que ça a un rapport avec l'Etat, donc il ne s'agit pas d'une "agence pour l'emploi", au moins ici au Maroc où cette dernière laisse entendre une entreprise autonome offrant un service payant aux demandeurs d'emploi. 
Qu'est ce que vous en pensez??!!


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> ¿ No sería más bien una delegación del Ministerio en las autonomías o provincias o algo por el estilo ? No creo que de trate de una oficina de empleo


 
De acuerdo con *Paquit&* (bajo reserva de que un contexto muy particular excluya dicha posibilidad).

El diccionario jurídico, editado el año pasado, de *O. M. Walch*, dice que _Consejería de Economía y Empleo_ es _Secrétariat à l'Économie et à l'Emploi_.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Si hablamos concretamente de España y de las autonomías, ¿que os parece 
 "département ministériel de l´emploi"?


----------



## uminuscula

Hola, cómo podría traducir esto? ya he visto en el diccionario la versión francesa "ministère d'un gouvernement autonome", pero no estoy segura si poniendo eso en esta frase se entenderá bien.. qué os parece? Esta es la frase y mi tentativa:

En la actualidad, el Castillo depende de la Dirección General de Turismo de la Consejería de Cultura y Turismo de la Comunidad de Madrid

À présent, le Château dépends de la Direction Générale du Tourisme du ministère de Culture et Tourisme de la Communauté de Madrid

Qué tal queda?
Muchas gracias


----------



## lpfr

El término "ministère"  no es correcto. Te propongo "conseil".
  À présent, le Château dépend*s* de la Direction Générale du Tourisme du *Conseil* de Culture et Tourisme de la Communauté de Madrid


----------



## uminuscula

gracias! ¿pensais que el resto de la frase está bien así?


----------



## lpfr

Sí, salvo que pondría "...de Culture *la* et *du* Tourisme..." (Creí haber hecho la corrección).


----------



## PIUPIU28

...de la Culture et du Tourisme...


----------



## flyingdancing

hola, 

sabeis como se dice "  Consejerías de Industria y Empleo y la de Educación y Ciencia de Madrid"

gracias


----------



## lorean

Pour traduire "Consejería", je crois que Ministère du  Gouvernement Autonome est plus correct.
Je pense que "Conseil" fait référence à un organisme qui fournit des avis indicatifs. Ce n´est pas le cas des "Consejerías"  qui ont un pouvoir exécutif.


----------



## merleblanc

bonjour à tous/toutes

il s'agit d'un titre de paragraphe dans le cadre d'une étude de tourisme en Espagne, nous n'avons pas cela en français mais je pense à :"délégation régionale du tourisme". Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez-vous d'autres suggestions ? Merci d'avance.


----------

